# IBS or Ovarian cancer?



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Ohhhhh...I just hate all this worrying. Im so confused right now. Ive had all the ritual testing , and am still being told its ibs. Ive also been reading all the stuff about ovarian cancer, and how it can mimic ibs. So thats got me worried. A while back I mentioned this to my gynocologist, and he did a vaginal ultrasound and said everything looked fine. Ive also had a abdominal ct scan, which also showed everything to be fine. What concerns me is that i keep reading that ovarian cancer is hard to detect. If so does that mean that a ct scan and ultrasound could miss it? Im so worried about this. Its been exactly one year now, since all my problems started and since I was told it was ibs. If it were ovarian cancer all along would I have more debilitating symptoms by now? I hope someone can help me out here, Ive been researching all kinds of stuff on the net about this, and I am not really getting anywhere. Thanks for listening to me.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

no, no, beth, I seriously doubt with all that testing that you have ovarian cancer. (I understand that some things can get missed, but...) but it certainly is wise to be cautious and get things checked out as you have.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Thanks for the encouragement hipjan. I can defiantely use it. I get so worried thinking about all this stuff all the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Beth, Please try not to worry about ovarian cancer, it is very rare.There is a blood test, called CA125 that MAY detect it. Ask your doc to do it, you may feel better about it if he does.------------------Color Rainbows in the Rain


----------



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

Betty I had the same scare about 1 year ago also. I found myself reading everything I could about this Ovarian Cancer. The symptoms are quite similar! It was put to rest through after a couple negative test and talking with my obgyn Doc.I'm sure this is also the same in your case. It is just hard to sit back and take this when your mind is telling you to keep searching. Sincerely Pam


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Betty, if you had the transvaginal ultrasound AND the ct scan, you should just quit worrying. Ovarian cancer is the rarest of all female cancers. Yes, it DOES mimic IBS with the bloating and pain, but the D or C is NOT ovarian. Know this. You have done what you can to protect yourself. Have your yearly exam, and that will cover you. I had ovarian cancer, and the symptoms ARE alike, but there IS a difference. It is subtle, but if you listen to your body... These tests are pretty accurate, but like a mammagram, they MAY miss something once. The possibility of both tests missing the same something is pretty slim. If you had cancer, there would be SOMETHING show up. Most women have ovaries the size of pecans, pretty small, and a cyst, or tumor on something that small shows up pretty easily. Not to mention that there are other things they look for with ovarian cancer, such as fluid buildup in the abdominal cavity. HipJan, the CA125 test is NOT used as a test for ovarian cancer. It DOES NOT work that way. IBS, fibroids, PID, many things give a very real and very false positive. Many women with malignant ovaries also show a false negative. The test WAS a good idea, but it failed to detect cancer, so is not used for that. It is used as a marker. A woman, once diagnosed is given the test. After treatment, she is given it again. If there is a drastic fall in the test score, then they consider the treatment to have worked, if not, or if there is a rise, then they go for a more agressive treatment. That is ALL this test is good for, as a marker, NOT as a diagnostic test. Please do not disseminate it as the be all end all, because it is not, and insisting that a doctor do the test in the face of a negative Transvaginal US and CT scan will only make Betty's doctor upset, and he will quit listening to advice she said she got here.Maggie


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Hi Beth:Well, you've hit the jackpot with me! I HAVE IBS (C&D) and I HAD ovarian cancer!!My ovarian cancer was a malignant tumor in the ovary. My pains were like extreme menstrual cramps; this occurred whenever the tumor twisted and forced the ovary to twist also. I was very fortunate that I caught it in time, because most women have rather vague symptoms, and when they are in real trouble, it is too late.I have lost a dear friend and the daughter of another dear friend to ovarian cancer. Their symptoms were quite similar (and different from mine). In the beginning they just felt kinda blah! They thought maybe they had a touch of the flu, and then they'd feel better, and then they'd feel blah again. In both cases, their bellies swelled with fluid. In NEITHER case did they experience either abnormal diarrhea nor constipation. Their symptoms were generally just all around feeling punk ... unitl the abdominal fluid (by which time the disease had already gone too far!).So, Beth, from what you describe, I would be inclined to say ovarian cancer is not your problem. IBS is bad enough. Don't give yourself unnecessary grief and undue worry. If you feel your doctors have thoroughly checked you for ovarian cancer, take heart and stop worrying about that.Good luck!Hollis


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Thank you all for helping me out. Its so hard to talk to my husband about these things, I think sometimes he thinks Im crazy, and he just doesnt understand either.Maggiew, Ive read some of your posts , about the ovarian cancer. I have found them to be very helpful to me. Its so hard to not worry about these things. I know, that having these tests done should put my mind at ease, but I cant help but wonder soemtimes if it just wasnt found. It has been one year now, since it all started. I guess the only way I will know for sure is with time. Maggie, Im glad you are ok now.holllisrf, thank you for the information. Im glad that you are doing ok now. Was the extreme mentrual cramping the only pain that you had? Im sorry if Im being nosey, I just really would like to hear some more details about it. [This message has been edited by beth_crocker1 (edited 02-14-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Hi again, Beth.Yes, the feeling of menstrual cramping was the only pain I had. It came directly from when the tumor (which was in the ovary) would twist and then cause the ovary to twist. The pains were very extreme.When I had surgery to remove everything, the doctor said the tumor was the size of an orange and was probably around 6 months old.My friend and other friend's daughter each had the problem longer, I believe, than I did. If it wasn't for the fact that my tumor was twisting and turning, I too probably would not have realized soon enough that something was wrong. As I said in my earlier message, the signs are so vague and can be misinterpreted as being tired, or having the flu.I told my husband I was too ornary to die and leave the jewels to his next wife!


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Im back, with another question. holllisrlf, how was your tumor found? Was it by ultrasound, ct scan or something else? And how long had you had ibs, before your ovarian cancer? Thank you for helping me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Hi Beth:I was having so much pain that I went to my gynecologist. (I was also having pain during intercourse.)The gyne. performed an internal exam and knoew immediately that I had a tumor. He could feel it. That was when I was 48 yrs. old. I am now 70!My IBS developed AFTER that. I was given radiation and cobalt treatments after my surgery as a precaution because cancer cells are so microscopic. They wanted to feel sure that everything was gotten, so this was a "belt and suspenders" kinda thing.Well, radiation (like chemptherapy) kills good cella as well as bad. So after those treatments I was left with a lower intestinal area that was devoid of all "good" bacteria. So since my immune system in that area was, for all intents and purposes, not functioning, I have had shigella, campelobacter, helicobacter pylori, AND ... IBS! So would I hae gotten IBS anyhow? Hard to say. So is my IBS a result of having had all that radiation? Again, I don't know.Sorry I can't be of any more help.Hollis


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Beth -- I don't really know your story, but I have seen your posts before, and I am at a loss as to why you, of all the people on here, would have ovarian cancer and are having such trouble accepting the disgnosis of IBS and waste so much of your energy looking on the net for the reasons. The doctor did the scan and ultrasound, the CA-125 isn't really effective in pre-menopausal women, because it works for benign conditions like endometriosis and other inflammations as well. It stands to reason that a cancer grows and as it grows, over a year, the symptoms are going to increase, and probably cause pain where they are blocking other organs, so you would know. Gilda Radner was so swollen at the time of her diagnosis she couldn't fit into her clothes, and when it really got bad, she was so blocked up and backed up, she couldn't get into a cab. When the doctors did the very first ultrasound, she was filled with fluid.To me (and I am sorry to say this), it is almost a mockery of those of us who really have suffered or are still suffering from cancer to have someone lucky enough to just have IBS so obsessed with cancer. Although mine wasn't Ovarian, it was in the tubes, it behaves very much like OC in the form of cell, the way the cell spreads, and its lethalness, and I was in increasing pain as the tumors spread to other nearby organs and pressed on them before it was even discovered. This was only last August, and I am still not sure, even after a course of Chemotherapy, that it's not going to recur, so it's a tender subject with me. And yes, there was an uterine "abnormality" (tiny bit of fluid found) on one of the scans they did. I pressed the subject with doctors, who laughed me off at first, by the way, because I simply felt "off," very fatigued and uninterested in life, waking up with frightening hot flashes, worsening pain in the bladder area where a tumor had spread, and I simply "knew" something was wrong. Why don't you try real hard to fixate on something else, or do a hypnotherapy course for IBS. It's not your time.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

maggie -- why the lecture to me?...I didn't say a word about that CA125 test; please reread. thanks!







(and, besides, I already knew about all that information.)


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Beth,I truly understand your fears; I experience them myself. I have been on birth control pills for a couple of years to alleviate my pain during ovulation and my cycle, but I fear that the bc pills may be masking some of the pain that might lead to a diagnosis of somethimg more severe. I had the CA125 because after Gilda Radner's death I think the CA125 test became more popular and was suggested for women to request when going to their GYNs. I now know, and was told by my dr when I took it, that it was not a good test for ovarian cancer. Well, I was determined to take it anyway and I did. After having two close relatives die of colon cancer, I can't help but have this fear that cancer may be the culprit that's causing me discomfort. Beth, I'm still searching and think I always will. It's really hard for me to accept the IBS diagnosis too. When I go for my yearly physical, I'm going to ask my gyn to do an ultrasound or in-office biopsy, if she will. The fear of not knowing is worse than knowing to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Beth:I've been lurking here for a while, and I've also read some of your previous posts. Probably from the first time I visited this BB, I have thought that you were a hypochondriac.Wait, before you get upset, please read the rest of my post.I thought that because I can feel the pain between the lines of your posts. It is a very familiar pain because I have the same kind. I've been a hypochondriac since I was 7. I said this last week, but I'll say it again. Hypochondria is not when you make up illness to get attention or to feel sorry for yourself. Hypochondria is a manisfestation of obsessive-compulsive disorder. It is an obsessive phobia about illness and dying. These thoughts pop into your head and you are unable to stop the thoughts even though part of you knows they are irrational and unlikely. Some people become hypochondriac for unknown reasons (like me). In other cases, there are very obvious reasons the illness develops -- like the ongoing trauma of a physical illness (e.g. IBS), or the trauma of losing a loved one to a terrible illness. The latter kind of people, whose hypochondria can be traced to a specific event, are easier to treat than the life-longers like me. Hypochondria is very difficult to live with. Most people, even doctors, don't know what it is all about. Please Beth, find a good psychologist or psychiatrist who can help you. There ARE ways of treating obsessive thought patterns.To Persistance, I can only say that it is very sad that so few people understand or have compassion for mental and emotional problems. Your post seems to imply that Beth should just quit obsessing, as though it would be as easy as switching off a light switch. As though she is just a whiner, an irritation to people who have REAL problems. This shows severe ignorance on your part about obsessive-compulsive disorders. Besides, why the need to compare miseries? In what way was your post constructive?Xev


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Good comments from everyone. Beth, I agree that it's best not to pour over the medical info. on the Web. It's wise to be educated and be aware of various types of diseases, etc. But if we were to read everything on the Internet, we'd swear we had every fatal disease out there. You're too young to be worrying to this degree (yes, I've seen your other postings too







). Be vigilant about your health, but also go out there and have a good time -- to the extent that you can, that is, given your pain. Hope you feel better!







P.S. xev -- Just saw your post. You were brave to tell us about yourself. Thanks for the education. I wish you luck in your treatments.[This message has been edited by HipJan (edited 02-15-2001).]


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Ok, let me start off with saying that Im sorry if I seem like a pest to anyone. And I dont mean to sound like Im so concerned only about me. I just happen to worry a lot. And If I could control it, I wouldnt be here right now, typing this. I do sincerely worry that I have ovarian cancer. I dont know that I will ever be able to stop worrying about it. I hope I will. In the meantime, it helps me to talk to other people that understand the unknowing part of ibs.In the future , I will try not to bother everone with my worries and fears. Just please remember that Im here for help, just like the rest of you. And maybe I do worry too much about the same problem, but Im sure we all have our little compulsive thoughts. And thats why its good to talk to others. Thank you to the people that are helping me.When I woke up this morning I couldnt wait to get on here and check the post for replies, because I look forward to hearing everyones encouragement and help. I must say, after reading a few things, Im not sure now which IM more upset about, the fear of having ovarian cancer or the fear that the people I thought i could talk to think Im crazy. This is gonna be a bad day, I can tell.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I happened to check in again. No, beth, you are always free to "bother" us; we all agree that's what this board is for! But people here are just trying to be helpful and provide different viewpoints. (And, like I said, we know you are rather young -- at least, compared to some of us "broads" -- and wish you could spend more time having fun, etc. So, just take what you read as some advice, but make your own decisions.)







And, no, your first mistake today: don't tell yourself you're gonna have a bad day!







[This message has been edited by HipJan (edited 02-15-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Beth, I didn't mean to make your day start off bad. Don't listen to our words, listen to your own words:you can't control the worry....you don't know if you'll ever stop worrying about OC... you wanted words of encouragement very badly from this bulletin board. Our words of reassurement might give you a temporary fix, but I doubt they'll provide any permanent solutions for you. Think about it -- none of us are doctors and we don't know anything about your physical condition.Obsessive thoughts will usually progress if you can't control them. Especially when there is the complication of a physical illness that is not controllable. Doctors reassurances used to fix me. Then there came a time when even several doctors' reassurances didn't fix me. Then I got help from a psychologist and got better. Now I accept I'll probably never be totally cured but I know I can survive the ups and downs by managing my condition. P.S. I spent most of last year worried that my IBS symptoms were really ovarian cancer. OC is probably the perfect hypochondriac's disease. Now, when I have little slips of obsessive thoughts, I actually worry about GETTING it in the future even though I'm 100 times more likely to die of heart disease (which I never worry about). Sometimes I just have to laugh at myself to get by. Venting worries on this BB is good now and then -- everyone does it. Everyone worries, but at some point the worry becomes unreasonable. Just think about it.xev


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Sorry if my post didn't seem "constructive" to someone. I admitted the subject was a bit close for me. But as one who has also obsessed with health subjects, I was speaking of where I come from about where to put your energies. The unfortunate part is I finally got real symptoms, but at that point I knew it in a whole different way. And if you will re-read my post, you'll see I gave the best information I had about how and why. [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 02-15-2001).]


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I think "Cancer" is probably the most frightening word in the English Language. I also believe there are many of us who worry about getting it someday, especially if we have a family history. But please Beth, do not let it ruin your life by obsessing about something that might never happen. My mother died of breast cancer when I was only 12. She was 43. I had myself convinced that I too, would die of breast cancer at 43. I actually planned my whole life around dying at 43. I wanted children, but was determined to have them when I was very young, so when I died, at least they would be grown and not miss me so much. So what did I do? I married the first guy who asked me at the ripe old age of 19. (BIG MISTAKE!!!) I had my first child when I was 20 and my 2nd child when I was 22. The guy I married was both physically and mentally abusive and not ready to be a husband let alone a father. After 13 miserable years, I divorced him. I knew I had made a terrible mistake by marrying him, but I was happy that my children would be 23 and 21 respectively when I died at 43 and able to take care of themselves. As I look back, I can see how totally off the wall I was by living my life worry about dying of cancer. This obsession of mine was responsible for me making so many serious mistakes and bad decisions thought my life..mistakes I cannot go back and change. I wish had somebody I could have talked to about my fears. It would have changed everything. You are still young, Beth...don't let your obsession about ovarian cancer ruin your life. Talk to a therapist and start living your life. A life lived with the fear of impending doom or death is a life wasted. By the way after all my worrying, I am now 52, I go for a mammogram every year and so far no sign of breast cancer. I will be 53 in May and will have out-lived my mother by 10 years. So stop worrying and start living!!







------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2001)

Hi Beth







I developed the first symptoms of IBS at the age of 17, and I'm now 40. I have read all of your posts, and each time my thought has been "that's exactly how I used to think/feel/worry throughout my twenties".I never sought treatment for these obsessive thoughts (wish I had now - wasted 10 years waiting to die







) I thought you might find it encouraging that, around the time my daughter was born (coincidence?) at age 30, I suddenly seemed to "grow out of it"







Those thoughts no longer cross my mind.







And no, I _didn't_ switch to obsessing about my daughter's health ...







Julie


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

xev - I just wanted to let you know that your posts really hit home with me. I, too, have suffered with hypochondria since childhood and you are absolutely right on target with your statements regarding the condition. It is a form of OCD and a person can't just wish it away. God knows, if that were true, I wouldn't have spent so many years suffering and letting other people make me feel like a freak. I had little control over my obsessive thoughts. I finally sought treatment almost two years ago and I feel great. I will periodically ruminate, but not often.Beth - hang in there and know that you are not alone. It's terrifying to have those kinds of thoughts and no one seems to understand that the fears are very real for you. You might want to pick up the book, "Phantom Illness" by Carla Cantor. I found it at my local library and could not believe how much I identified with it. I know it's also available through Amazon or Barnes and Noble. It gave me a lot of insight in regard to my illness fears.Best of luck and if you need a buddy, feel free to email me. I totally understand where you are coming from.Anne


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2001)

OOPS!! I was the one who mentioned the CA125 test. When I worried about ovarian cancer years ago, my doc did that test becasue he said at the time it was considered conclusive.That was years ago, so I was very interested to read that it is now only considered a marker.However, as it helping to point to endometriosis, as mentioned, this is not true in my case. The CA125 test was just done again about six months ago, and caused no concern to my doc. ( I didn't know he had included it in the battery of tests he took a zillion tubes of blood for)However, as you know, I just had a ton of endo lasered out of me. Anybody got any good web links about this test so I can learn more?As to being a hypochondriac, add me to the list. There was a time not too many years ago that I was sure I had a million different issues, all deadly. Once I started having chronic health issues,it really got me down. Learning to cope has done a lot to change my outlook.Back to ovarian cancer, you guys have also taught me something else. I ahd no idea so many women survived this cancer. I have read that is can be silent until it it simply to late for treatment. Horay to those of you have have beaten the monster!!!------------------Color Rainbows in the Rain


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

HipJan sorry, very tired yesterday when I wrote that. I was being dislexic. You will notice I called Beth Betty also... Guess I should not write when that tired. My main point was that Beth seems to be overly worried, and the CA125 is NOT an accurate test. Sorry if I offended. Beth, hon, I can understand your worry. I probably put a lot of those thoughts in your head by harping on the similarities between IBS and OVCA. You really should not be so concerned about it though. Worry more about breast cancer. It hits one in 7 women, OVCA only one in 70. OVCA is the rarest form of female cancer, but in that many women don't have a clue, it is pretty deadly. Yearly pelvic exams (even if relatively awful, the rectal exam part ensures a better check!) and pap smears really ARE your first line of defense. I was one of the rare lucky (or could have been UNlucky) who had no symptoms associated with menstruation. Usually there is pain, increased bleeding, and excess bloating. Keep having those yearlies, and watch for something DIFFERENT. You will get used to the IBS symptoms, and all will be better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

I DONT VIEW THIS BB AS MUCH AS I USED TO...I GUESS IT FRUSTRATED ME THAT NO ONE COULD RELATE TO MY IBS SYMPTOMS AND I GREW TIRED OF THE WHINNING,, (NOT SAYING BETH IS)I JUST FELT MY PROBLEMS WERE/ARE A MILLION TIMES WORSE THAN EVERYONE ELSES...AFTER TWENTY YEARS OF "SUFFERING"...ONE DAY I WOKE UP!!! IT IS WAY TOO OBVIOUS THAT THIS SYNDROMEIS MORE OF AN INCONVIENCE THAN ANYTHING. THERE IS A LOT MORE PAIN AND SUFFERING IN THIS WORLD. I AM BLESSED TO HAVE THIS "SYMDROME."AFTER MANY YEARS OF EXAMINING MY LIFESTYLE/STRESES/ AND CHILDHOOD ISSUES I AM FIANALLY AT PEACE!!I AM DUE TO HAVE A LARGE PORTION OF MY COLON OUT SOON...ITS IN GODS HANDS/ IAM TOO BUSY ENJOYING MY LIFE, MY FAMILY , MY FAITH... AND I WISH THE BEST FOR YOU! EXAMINE YOURSELF, YOUR LIFESTYLE YOUR HEART YOUR FAITH


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Hey Beth.... Have you gotten a second opinion? Most insurance companies cover 2nd opinions free of charge to you, and if you are really concerned, perhaps you will have your mind set at ease that way.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Beth,Just wondered how you were doing; hoping you've not been disillusioned.


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

Been following this thread and decided to jump in here on just a couple of things...I hope I am not adding fuel to the fire, but speaking as another who has "been there" I feel free to speak up.First of all, as a cancer survivor (twice) I, like Persist, can have a unique perspective on some things. You really do take a different look at life after going through an experience like that. I was young when my cancer occurred, and it recurred my first year of college. I'm now nearly 42 and every time I get a rash of bruises I try hard not to panic. And don't forget the fact that I live with a benign pseudo-tumor in my brain every day, either (side effect of a medication for treatment). So, I too, may be a little more curt and jaded to people like Beth who seem to be looking for something to be wrong. I am just calling em' as I see's 'em through my eyes.Also, having been a member of support groups for illnesses and Al-anon for a long time, I have come to learn the value of support that isn't just a "you poor thing, you deserve to feel bad" type of support. Some of my best help came from people that got IN MY FACE and told me to get off my sorry a** and LIVE! You hate it when it happens, but you are grateful after you look back. Those have been my best helpers - those who really care are those who tell you what it really takes to get better, whether it hurts your feeling or not.So Beth, don't dispair. Even those posts that seem negative are done in with a helpful frame of mind. Persist is a wise and caring woman, and xev put to words what some of us others have been thinking. It's not a judgement of you or your outlook, just a comment, which is what you get in support groups.Good luck on feeling better. Keep us posted on how you are doing, 'K?------------------The real art of conversation is not only to say the right thing at the right time, but also to leave unsaid the wrong thing at the tempting moment.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Well, I just dont know what to say. I can give you the facts of my life and my day to day living. Ill start off with this. I AM NOT LOOKING FOR SOMETHING TO BE WRONG WITH ME. AND I AM NOT A HYPOCHONDRIAC AS SOMEONE ELSE PUT IT. I consider a hypochocdriac someone who makes up illness when in fact they have absolutely nothing wrong with them. I indeed have symptoms , real symptoms. They are not made up. Whether it be ibs or not. They are real. And I dont feel sorry for my self and I dont expect others to feel sorry for me either. I am very happy with me life. The reason I come to this board, is because I have fears and worries just like everyone else here. And I like to get the opinion of someone who may have that same worry. Now , if some of you find it in your best intrest to criticize me for worrying that I have ovarian cancer, then so be it. I do feel lucky to be alive every day, and Im thankful that I am not deathly sick. I also realize there are people out there, that do have cancer, and are struggling with it. I am no longer going to voice my concerns on this board anymore, because like others are finding out, lately this board is bringing me down. I dont even look forward to reading things here anymore because of the negativity. I dont understand why something so good and helpful is turning into a bad thing. This I know: I have shared experiences and tips and helpful information with people here, and have always with the exception of one occasion with homebound ( which I think was resolved) have been friendly and kind to people who are stressed out and at their witts end. I dont think Tuff love is the best thing. Some people just need someone to listen to them, and be uderstanding of their worries. Everyone is different. That is probly why there is so much conflict on the board. So I apologize now, to anyone and everyone that I may have offened or hurt feelings. Especially homebound.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2001)

Beth wrote: I AM NOT LOOKING FOR SOMETHING TO BE WRONG WITH ME. AND I AM NOT A HYPOCHONDRIAC AS SOMEONE ELSE PUT IT.Xev: That would be me. (the second time I've been referred to as "someone"). I am also not looking for anything to be wrong with me. Beth: I consider a hypochocdriac someone who makes up illness when in fact they have absolutely nothing wrong with them.Xev: Yet, that is not what hypochondriasis is. You could also consider the moon to be made of green cheese, but that would not make it so. I tried before to provide a concise definition of the word "hypochondriac". Why do you prefer to continue to use your incorrect definition? If we all have our own definitions for all kinds of words, then what is the point in having a conversation? There are people who have misconceptions about what IBS really is, right? What if you explained to them what the illness was, and they just ignored you and continued to cling to their misconceptions? Beth: I indeed have symptoms , real symptoms. Xev: I re-read all the posts in this thread, and I can find no instance in this thread where anyone implied that you had made up any symptoms. For the record, I don't doubt your physical illness at all. As I stated in my first post, having a real illness that is difficult to deal with is one of the most common underlying causes of obsessive thoughts dealing with health.As for negativity -- Well I've seen some around here but I honestly don't believe I have given any negativity to you, though you have implied so. You may not agree with anything I have said, and I may be wrong, but I only offered some facts (largely ignored), some of my opinion, and some confessions of my own (which I freely offered to a bunch of strangers in hopes that it might be of some help).Xev


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2001)

AnneMarie: I wanted to say thanks for the post. sometimes I feel like the only one in the world who has the same problem as I. I'll bet a couple of lifers like us could exchange some funny stories. Don't have time now, but I'll try to drop you a line.Have you seen this link? http://www.homestead.com/healthanxiety/oldindex~ns4.html xev.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Take another shot, I dont think you kicked me hard enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

Beth,First of all, let me say I feel a lot like you do. When I got a rash on my face, I was so convinced it was lupus. I made my doctor test my ANA levels a half dozen times. Finally, I decided to trust her that it was simply rosacea (mostly when I figured out that like 1% of the population has lupus while about 50% have rosacea), and put the prescription cream on my face, and the rash went away. (The cream would have made the rash worse had it actually been lupus.) I spent a lot of time agaonizing over my symptoms, convinced my HMO was trying to kill me, etc. It was nearly two years of wasted energy.And the thought does cross my mind every once in a while that this could be something more serious than IBS. I try to think logically about it. 25% (or more) women in the world have IBS, only 1.8% will develop ovarian cancer. I figure it is far more likely I have IBS. Although if I ever got any new symptoms, I would certainly go to the doctor right away.Anyway, I'm just trying to make the point that many of us overlook the more common explanation in favor of the least likely.Judging by the tests you have had, I just don't think they could have missed ovarian cancer in you. Ovarian cancer does not usually produce symptoms until the tumors are of a good size, so for you to have these symptoms and to have had those extensive tests miss a sizeable tumor, I think it is very unlikely. However, now is the time to work on preventing ovarian cancer, especially if you have a family history. Eat a healthy diet, talk to your OBGYN about birth control pills, etc.Now, about the people on this board. I have read these posts, and I think everyone here had good intentions when they responded to you. The people on this BB come from all walks of life, and sometimes it is easy to misunderstand people when you don't know them. Some people aren't as articulate as others, some people are more "cut to the chase" than others, etc., but I think they all had good intentions and honestly thought they were helping. In short, please keep posting here as we are here to help. Just remember that if someone says something you don't like, ignore them. At least they cared enough to try to answer, unlike a lot of the people in our "real" lives outside of this BB.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Im sure I over-reacted somewhat. But the fact is no one likes to be called a hypochondriac. Nothing could infuriate me more than being called that. And I defiantely dont like my intellignce being quetioned. I know what a hypochondriac is and that is not me. So with that being said, I apologize to xev and anyone else I may have insulted.Im just gonna pretend that I never even wrote the whole post about ovarian cancer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2001)

Hi Beth, Please don't forget you wrote about ovarian cancer.... I too thought I had it instead of ibs and started doing research on the subject, That's when I found this board and realized I have ibsC. later I realized I could not possibly have ovarian cancer because I had a hysterectomy 18 months ago and if the doc could remove my uterus he would have seen cancer,, talk about being paranoid lol. I had the same problems then as I do now. Boy do I feel stupid, a no I am not a hypocondriac either, Before my surgery I hadn't been to a doc in 7 yrs and I am positive I am not a hypo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2001)

Also I want to add to everyone else before you all rise to "I just realized I had ibsC"after the surgery and the ultra sound on the gall bladder and the gas and the bloated stomach and the pain and the burning and being lactose intolerant and the upper right quadrant lump as I like to call it and the agonizing constipation and the weekly fleet enemas and my doc not listening to me saying there is something wrong, no I have not been diagnosed yet but will be as soon as I find another doc, I can pretty well say now I know whats wrong with me and has been for years, thats why I have only gone to the doc for past 18 months , tooooo scared. But now I am going to push to have every test done.And thanks to everyone on the board I know that I can learn to live and control this syndrome.


----------



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

Hi-I have read and learned here at these posts. I wanted to share a story with you, that opened my eyes to what happens within the brain,when we think of things that bother us or makes us happy. It was at an appt. with a psychitrist, when my daughter was feeling blue and she wasn't herself (so far it has passed-and the doc told us it was adjusting to adolesence-she is doing great again now-no meds!) He explained to us, that if there was indeed illness,that Thoughts are like roads in our brains,and the more thoughts of a specific nature makes traveling those roads easier and travel faster on them,the more frequently you are on them! I can see clearly what he spoke of and if I am worried or feeling blue,I try like heck to pull over and get of that road. I have had problems with my problems and sought out counsler and meds-and I am in the drivers seat with my map-I want to see the world!


----------



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

Bump


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2001)

Beth, TVA's or transvaginal ultrasounds donot miss cysts and certainly not tumors.I have a cyst that is not a normal run of the mill cyst and am due next week for my 3rd ultrasound since last July to see if it has grown. I have no idea why anyone would be concerned if nothing showed up on ultrasound. Perhaps you would like to be in my shoes and then you'd have a real reason to worry. The radiologist suspects perhaps endo in the cyst but even then the only way to 100% know if it is malignant is to have the cyst out and biopsy it. The point here is you have no cyst like I do and no tumor. And my cyst is only 1.6 cm which is about 3/4 of an inch in diameter. (perhaps blood filled..they just don't know and they say it's too small to remove and I sometimes weird out and say well hell should we wait till it's the size of Mt. Rushmore or what? LOL)I would be thrilled if I were you that nothing showed up... and NO, ultrasounds do not miss them. How about you take my ultrasound results and I'll take yours then maybe I could get some sleep at night.On a side note, I have a feeling many women disgnosed with IBS really have endo and they don't know it. I may be one of those as well.Since I have not had a lap and don't want one since I have no pain I may never know if I have endo. I am not fond of knives ;-)You have a clear ultrasound. You do not have OC.... period, unless there are people that have invisible tumors.My boyfriend died of colon cancer at only 37 and yep I am sensitive about cancer but even those of us that are more paranoid about cancer after losing a loved one.. we still know that if certain tests are performed there simply is no need to worry and quite frankly life is too damn short. Enjoy it while you alive and well. We'll all die sometime but feeling dead and worrying while you are alive is pointless.HBV


----------

